# Ronny Sportswear Waders



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Anyone have any experience with them? I am looking for a new pair of breathables and having just dropped a lot of money on a few other fishing toys I would prefer not to break the bank on a new pair. I am on my 4th pair of hodgemans in as many years and Gander has been very good to me with their exchange policy. I am not going to mess with the Hodgemans again though. I want something different. Heres a link of the ones I was considering.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...Stocking-Foot-Waders-Waterproof--For-Men.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Can't help with those, but have you ever looked for them on eBay? As a general rule you can still find deals here and there. I bought my Simms Guides 3 seasons ago for less than $200. There were "used" from a guide out west. He had plenty of good feedback, and the story went that he gets them cheap from Simms, uses them for his clients for a season, and then sells them off to replace them with new. I haven't had any leaks or problems yet, and I'm not exactly easy on waders. Just a thought...


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

John,

Don't know if they have any left but a few weeks ago Dick's Sporting Goods in GR had the Hodgman breathable stocking foots for cheap (I'm thinking they were around $70).

Dick's Sporting Goods
RiverTown Crossings
3660 RiverTown Parkway
Grandville, MI 49418 616-249-0660


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't know how much you're lookin to spend but the cabela's riverguide waders are awesome. They are pretty similar to the one's you're looking at but they might be a little tougher. They sell for around $150 if you're interested.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

> but have you ever looked for them on eBay?



 

i just got a pair of LL bean breathables a week ago for about 120 including shipping. Brand new waders. They seem pretty nice, built in belt and gravel guards. My simms lightweights finally bit the dust after 3 seasons...


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

I scored a pair of Simms G3's for $225 off ebay and were used once it was a fast "Buy it Now" option meant to sell quick-and it did I am extremely happy with them and are tough as nails as many, many attest to. Usually Simms regular Guide Series (Tan color) waders come up and are offered new and go for an average of $200. Those are just as tough as the G3's, just without the frills.

I've heard Patagonia makes good waders, from reliable sources, but my $$ goes to Simms hands down!

Gomer, all that "fish goo" must have taken its toll:lol: Those babies were the look of a true hard core Steelheader. I've heard those LL Bean's are comprable to Simms, just new to the market-sounds like you got a helluva deal dude!

Later,

Trev


----------



## fishotter (Oct 25, 2004)

Well i own a pair of cabela's breathable waders and love them.Im on my fifth year of wearing them and have never had a problem


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Cabelas redid their Glod Medal Series this year and they say they are way more durable. At $170 and we all know of how Cabelas deals with things, quest32a, I would put $$ into those if you couldn't get a deal on ebay with simms.

Later,

Trev


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

A good friend of mine had a pair of Ronny's. He had about the same luck as he did with the Hodgman's.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I am on my second set of Hodgmans in three years, so I feel your pain 

I like the Simms, obviously they are well respected, I just have a hard time getting past the price and the MADE IN CHINA. Would like to find an American Made product with the same quality in both a wader and a Jacket.

Let me know what you find John and I may follow suit.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just for info. A letter I sent via the Hodgman website and their response. I thought it was nice they took the time to respond and they seem pretty positive.



>>> <[email protected]> 4/21/2006 6:17 PM >>>
Just wanted to drop you a quick line and let you see some of the talk regarding 
your product. I have been using Hodgman brathable waders for about three years and 
currently am on my second set, as the first set only made it through about a 
season and a half. My Nephew bought a pair that only made it one season and we 
are looking to replace them, most likly through Gander Mountain with their Guide 
Series.

Your product has been around a long time and I have used them for many years, 
but regretably am going to change brands as the quality has declined over the 
past few years.

Hope you find time to research this problem as I would look to wear your waders 
in the future should they prove to be more reliable.

Have included a link to a Michigan web site that I am a member of, 10,000 other 
members and some talk regarding Waders.

Take Care

Mark Lundin

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1152587&posted=1#post11
52587


We are sorry to hear of the problem you have had with one of our products and 
appreciate your bringing this to our attention. I am forwarding your comments 
to our wader product manager for review. As you may or may not be aware, 
Stearns Inc. purchased the Hodgman wader company last year and has moved all 
operations to our main Minnesota office and distribution center. We offer a one 
year warranty on all canvas and rubber waders, and a two year warranty on nylon, 
neoprene, and breathable waders. If you have a Stearns®, Mad Dog Gear® or 
Hodgman® wader which fails during this time period, you are welcome to return to 
the place of purchase for refund or exchange, or you may return directly to the 
factory for replacement. 

If you return an item to the factory, please contact our Customer Service 
Department at 800.333.1179, ext 1 for a Return Authorization Number. Our 
representatives are available Monday - Friday from 7:00 am - 5:00 pm, cst and 
will be happy to assist you with this return. 

Stearns prides themselves with quality products and customer satisfaction and we 
apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused and appreciate your 
continued support of our products. Please do not hesitate to contact us if you 
have any further concerns.

Rhonda Gapinski
Customer Service Manager
Stearns Inc.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

2 year full-on warranty for breathables at that price point is a pretty stand-up deal...my guess is that most fail in the first couple years as it is, if worn often enough. Could akmost be looked at as a lifetime warranty in that respect.


----------

